# Wine Cooler As Fermenting Fridge?



## tucker76 (15/10/11)

Would a wine cooler be a possible solution to keeping the correct temp?

Don't want to go pissin aboot rewiring old fridges eh?, so looking for a cheap no hassle solution to my temperature problems


----------



## Tanga (15/10/11)

Yes. Check the temperature range, but it should do the trick.


----------



## tucker76 (15/10/11)

Tanga said:


> Yes. Check the temperature range, but it should do the trick.




Ta for the advice, it just seems most discussions are about fitting a temp controller to an old fridge, me being a lazy bastard im always looking for the simplest solution


----------



## Tanga (15/10/11)

I was going to do the same thing, but missed out on the gumtree wine cooler. The cooler will use a bit more power, due to a slightly less efficient cooling system, but it will work. Slightly less control though, as you must rely on the wine cooler's thermostat. Measure the temps at different settings so you know exactly what you're getting.

Personally I'm kind of glad I am going to have a fridge and thermostat now though, as I will be able to cold condition in it too.


----------



## bignath (15/10/11)

As Tanga hinted at above, the cooler without the external controller, will not have as tight control over temps as the temp controller will give you.

In answer to your question, yes it will work (provided the temp range of the cooler is within practical fermentation range). 

BUT, most brewers expect better control (less variation) of the temp they ferment at. That's where the controller comes in.

My fridge without the controller fluctuates by as much as 8 degrees with it's built in thermostat. Actually both of my fridges do (fermenting and conditioning/serving).
This may not necessarily be a big deal as thermal mass from your wort means it won't shift as easily as the ambient temp in your fridge, but surely a fridge that only moves a degree or two when it's hooked up to a controller means tighter control of fermentation.


----------



## EK (15/10/11)

Do you mean something like a wine fridge that keeps the wine at something like 14 degrees?
If so, then do some more searching on AHB as this has been raised before. Apparently, they are not proper fridges and can't cool an active source of heat, like a fermenter.

If you just mean something that you add frozen water bottles to, then I use something similar with good results.

:icon_cheers: 
EK


----------



## tucker76 (15/10/11)

EK said:


> Do you mean something like a wine fridge that keeps the wine at something like 14 degrees?
> If so, then do some more searching on AHB as this has been raised before. Apparently, they are not proper fridges and can't cool an active source of heat, like a fermenter.
> 
> If you just mean something that you add frozen water bottles to, then I use something similar with good results.
> ...



Surely a wine cooler fridge with a thermostat must be more effective and controllable than a bath with frozen bottles in it ffs


----------



## tiprya (15/10/11)

There are two types of wine fridge - piezo electric and compressor.

The compressor ones are essentially bar fridges - these are the cheaper ones as the slight vibrations are considered bad for storing wine. These will work perfectly. I have one and it works great for everything but lagering (temperature range is 7-18).

Steer clear of the other sort (they won't have a compressor hump) as they are less effective with an active heat source (fermenting beer), they use more power, and they generally cost more initially.

I have a STC-1000 but since I got a wine fridge cheap, I havn't bothered to use it.


----------



## MaltyHops (15/10/11)

tucker76 said:


> Surely a wine cooler fridge with a thermostat must be more effective and
> controllable than a bath with frozen bottles in it ffs


Depends whether you already have the wine cooler or not or you
intend to go and buy one. If you already have one, then yes it might
be better than giving frozen bottle a bath. But if you have to go and
buy one, if you are serious about brewing then eventually you may
well find you want to go the controller/fridge way and then have to
figure out what to do with a wine cooler. Maybe you would be happy
go with a wine cooler for now regardless for the convenience factor.

I have mixed feelings about recommending the controller/fridge way
though as a lot of hoops need to be jumped over to get a working
setup.

T.


----------



## mrTbeer (15/10/11)

Works for me. ( It's driven by a compressor)I had it so I used it. If buying I would go for a fridge with controller though.


----------



## EK (15/10/11)

tucker76 said:


> Surely a wine cooler fridge with a thermostat must be more effective and controllable than a bath with frozen bottles in it ffs



Not if it's one of the ones that doesn't have a compressor, apparently they don't have the required cooling power.

Also, it's not a bath. It's a cylindrical cooler bag-type thing. Frozen 1.25L coke bottles can just fit in with the fermenter. A hole was cut in the top of the cooler for the airlock. It works rather well for a $25 solution. I can keep the brew at a fairly constant temperature in all but the main heat of summer, then it fluctuates a bit, but not too much.


----------



## tucker76 (17/10/11)

EK said:


> Not if it's one of the ones that doesn't have a compressor, apparently they don't have the required cooling power.
> 
> Also, it's not a bath. It's a cylindrical cooler bag-type thing. Frozen 1.25L coke bottles can just fit in with the fermenter. A hole was cut in the top of the cooler for the airlock. It works rather well for a $25 solution. I can keep the brew at a fairly constant temperature in all but the main heat of summer, then it fluctuates a bit, but not too much.



I just went and bought one for $50 its worth a try eh?, i was looking for one of them thar cooler bags but couldn't find one.


----------



## EK (19/10/11)

For that price you may as well go the fridge...it could always be useful as a wine fridge if it doesn't work out.

The cooler bags are available form annaconda...but are typically $50, sometimes on special for $25. I think they are called "100 Can Coolers". Something similar to this but for 100 cans.

Where is it that you got one for $50?

-EK


----------

